# TravelTravelForum.com > Advertise At TravelTravelForum.com >  Text link on the footer of travel travel forum

## travel

text link in footer of the site. $8/month

To order:
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...on_id=10804501



please pm or email your ad details after payment

----------

